# Villagers that get way too much hate



## CJODell62 (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is my next contribution to the site. In your opinion, what villagers do you think get the most unnecessary hatred from players? I started this after re-reading a story someone posted told through Jambette's POV, as she suffers greatly due to her abusive mayor, who despises her. She tormented her physically, and sometimes laughed right in her face just to mock her.


----------



## Strawbellies (Jul 6, 2016)

Haha, when I saw this thread, I first thought of my time with Jambette.
Then I read your post, and now I feel bad...

....​​


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 6, 2016)

Strawbellies said:


> Haha, when I saw this thread, I first thought of my time with Jambette.
> Then I read your post, and now I feel bad...
> 
> ....​​


She's one of the most despised villagers in the series. She didn't ask to be born with those big pink lips. That's by far the biggest reason people hate her. Some people who play this game can be so shallow, and make the rest of us look bad.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

Don't forget Al the gorilla
I don't hate him but I don't like him
But yeah get to much hate
I'm surprised a user like him


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 6, 2016)

Moose definitely gets waaaay too much hate. I don't have him right now because I already have too many other villagers I want to get but he was one of my original villagers in Lunavila and he means so much to me...


----------



## Whisper (Jul 6, 2016)

I think Katt kind of gets too much hate. She may not be the most appealing villager but shes not that ugly. Shes actually a really nice villager and I would be upset if she were to move of my town.


----------



## Daydream (Jul 6, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Don't forget Al the gorilla
> I don't hate him but I don't like him
> But yeah get to much hate
> I'm surprised a user like him



Am I this user? xD

Al gets too much hate. People who hate him never saw him in-game. The pictures you get of him when you type his name on Google are terrible... But in-game he's really cool. xD


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 6, 2016)

Buchinyan~ said:


> I think Katt kind of gets too much hate. She may not be the most appealing villager but shes not that ugly. Shes actually a really nice villager and I would be upset if she were to move of my town.


She really was but dat face though and fashion sense.


----------



## bubblemilktea (Jul 6, 2016)

I think Hazel gets hate because of her unibrow. I find her quite adorable to be honest.


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 6, 2016)

MARCEL and Jitters seem to be overhated.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

Pixr said:


> Am I this user? xD
> 
> Al gets too much hate. People who hate him never saw him in-game. The pictures you get of him when you type his name on Google are terrible... But in-game he's really cool. xD



Yes you are
And I seen him on the game (my cycle town)  and nah 
He look ugly~


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 6, 2016)

Why does Sylvia have to get hate? I think shes ay-okay.


----------



## vel (Jul 6, 2016)

i think al gets hate, i don't like him either, but not too much hate. i mean, this is a video game. although it might be abusing in real life to hit someone with a net over and over or getting trapped 24/7 because someone doesn't like you, this isn't real life. since villagers are grouped in certain categories (smug, jock, etc.), they basically send and say the exact same things, maybe the catchphrase is different. because of this, i don't see them as real people with real feelings. or villagers that are supposedly super nice. it all really comes down to looks after personality is shaved off, since they're the same anyways. that's just my thoughts, feel free to disagree, although i'm not looking for a fight c:


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 6, 2016)

When I first started playing New Leaf,a lot of people were saying how much they hated having Quillson in their town and to be honest,I didn't want him in my town either.Who would want a sad looking sea foam green duck with bad hair?A bit later I decided to start an all duck town and since Quillson was the only smug ducky in the game I figured that I should go ahead and give him a shot and he became one of my favorite villagers.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2016)

Tabby the cat needs more love.

Yah she may be ugly but her name does represent the type of cat that she is, which is a tabby. I think she is overall adorable and when I had her in my first town I was in love!


----------



## Griffon (Jul 6, 2016)

I have villagers that I like less than others, and I want them to leave so I can get my dreamies. But, I never _hate_ them. Like I can't really wrap my head around hating any of the villagers. Like, they're *all *sweet. They're all programmed the same way- a villager you hate will behave the exact same way as a villager you love. 

And being mean and hitting them- it's like kicking a puppy. I know they're not real, but the hurt responses were programmed really well. Idk man, I've had villagers that I'm like 'well you're not cute and I would like a cuter version please,' but hating a character just seems stupid to me


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 6, 2016)

heatherstyles said:


> I think Hazel gets hate because of her unibrow. I find her quite adorable to be honest.



This

Also Ricky and all the mice get unnecessary hate.



Also where did you read that Jambette story from?


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 6, 2016)

Hmmm... I'm going to mention another villager... Marshal. He gets as much love as he gets hate. Well, I can see why he gets a lot of hate. People say that he looks too plain, and looks like an 'undercooked marshmallow gremlin' (Sorry person that I quoted, I don't remember you but I'm sorry) But I personally think that he was great when I got him. He was my bro! Now, all that hate has gotten on to me. Part of me wants to put him up for grabs, and the other parts vice versa. Who knows, check the Villager Trading Plaza...


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 6, 2016)

In a way, I think Marshal gets too much hate. I know he's a popular villager, but that seems to be the reason why he gets a lot of hate. He's a cute little marshmallow who doesn't deserve any hate :c


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 6, 2016)

LunaLight said:


> In a way, I think Marshal gets too much hate. I know he's a popular villager, but that seems to be the reason why he gets a lot of hate. He's a cute little marshmallow who doesn't deserve any hate :c



I don't really hate him, if I did I wouldn't have invited another to live in my other town. The thing I really dislike is the obsessed Fangirls, there's literally a video on the internet right of some girl marrying him. *Cringe* 
You can say I feel bad for him..


----------



## moonford (Jul 6, 2016)

Gigi, the Anteaters, Tipper, Drago, Cranston, Queenie, Bertha, Bubbles & Tabby. -.-
I forgot about Freckles! I love her!


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 7, 2016)

Buchinyan~ said:


> I think Katt kind of gets too much hate. She may not be the most appealing villager but shes not that ugly. Shes actually a really nice villager and I would be upset if she were to move of my town.


 Katt is one of the most underrated villagers out there. She was the first villager to move into my first town after I did. By the way, I didn't think this thread would get so many replies in so short a time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Gigi, the Anteaters, Tipper, Drago, Cranston, Queenie, Bertha, Bubbles & Tabby. -.-
> I forgot about Freckles! I love her!


Bertha is one of my original villagers in my first town. I think she's easily the best looking hippo in the game, and I love the normal personality. I'm never letting her go.


----------



## randoM024 (Jul 7, 2016)

The two I see get a lot of hate and personally can't understand are Hazel and Camofrog. Sure Hazel has a unibrow, but it doesn't take much away from what is a otherwise really good design. And Camofrog I just find really interesting and not ugly in the slightest.



LunaLight said:


> In a way, I think Marshal gets too much hate. I know he's a popular villager, but that seems to be the reason why he gets a lot of hate. He's a cute little marshmallow who doesn't deserve any hate :c




As for Marshall most people hate him just because they're sick of people going on about how good and apparently "cute" he is treating him like he's better than the other villagers, same goes for Julian. They wouldn't get so much hate if his fan's just shut up a little bit. I mean it's fine to have a favourite and all but he's a squirrel not god.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 7, 2016)

randoM024 said:


> The two I see get a lot of hate and personally can't understand are Hazel and Camofrog. Sure Hazel has a unibrow, but it doesn't take much away from what is a otherwise really good design. And Camofrog I just find really interesting and not ugly in the slightest.
> 
> As for Marshall most people hate him just because they're sick of people going on about how good and apparently "cute" he is treating him like he's better than the other villagers, same goes for Julian.


But don't forget Marshal has been a Tier 1 villager for as long as New Leaf has been in release, pretty much. I'm talking about villagers that _nobody_ seems to like. Your first two choices (Hazel and Camofrog) fit perfectly in that category however.


----------



## TrashVin (Jul 7, 2016)

It's sad that Hazel gets so much hate... I don't think her unibrow makes her look bad, it's actually kind of cute in a unique way. I don't have her in my town, and she's not a dream villager for me, but if I had 8 villagers and she was in my campsite, I definitely wouldn't turn her away <3 

I think Paula also gets a lot of hate, but for *good reason * I've had Paula for as long as I've had my town. Everyone else in town has been moved out and replaced except Paula! I hate her so much, and I've been trying to get her to leave town for AGES. Today she finally pings me saying she wants to move, and I'm about to bust out into the Shrunk Shuffle then and there to celebrate, when she says she reconsidered x_x (her house in in such a bad spot too...)


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 7, 2016)

Buttonsy said:


> Moose definitely gets waaaay too much hate. I don't have him right now because I already have too many other villagers I want to get but he was one of my original villagers in Lunavila and he means so much to me...



Same here! I love Moose so much ^u^ He's such a big sweetheart, and it makes me sad when people call him disgusting...


----------



## Capeet (Jul 7, 2016)

I have to agree on Jambette. She was the first villager I thought of as well. There sure are lots of villagers that are disliked but I actually haven't seen that many get actual hate. But Jambette is definitely one of those who do. I like her myself and I'm sad I lost her yesterday due to TTing carelessly. Well at least I still have her in my other town!

I don't think Diva has been mentioned in this thread yet but I do definitely think she gets hate. Gigi and Katt seem very unpopular as well. I like Gigi a lot personally. She's become one of my favorite snooties.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so glad no one mentioned Coco.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd say a good amount of villagers that wear flamboyant make up get some hate, which is a shame considering that the make up really adds to their design. However unpopular species prob get the most hate. Species like gorillas, mice, cows etc. 

I kinda have to disagree with people saying Hazel and Katt are hated. From my point of view these two are like the most adored ''uglies'' with a huge ''cult following'' type of thing going on. I see many more people complaining about the hate those two get than I get people actually hating them.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 7, 2016)

Hazel and Bubbles


----------



## Le-Vane (Jul 7, 2016)

I dunno how much hate he gets, but I know Phil's lowest tier. He moved into my old game and I couldn't part with him... And then I lost my game of course.

Pfft then when I was searching around for him, some guy mentioned he had him and he was a jerk. It just made me giggle since he's one of my favorites > u <


----------



## ams (Jul 7, 2016)

Rasher gets a lot of hate but I find him really cute and lovable.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 7, 2016)

Everyone says Coco is underrated, but imao, way too many people have her for that to be true.


----------



## treetops (Jul 7, 2016)

Quillson gets too much hate from a lot of people, but I love him for his unique character design and hilarious personality. He's also one of my first villagers ever!

I also really like Rasher, Gigi and Diva.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 7, 2016)

LunaLight said:


> In a way, I think Marshal gets too much hate. I know he's a popular villager, but that seems to be the reason why he gets a lot of hate. He's a cute little marshmallow who doesn't deserve any hate :c



I just thought of this..
Just because Marshal has some haters, doesn't mean it's the same as someone hating on Hazel, Jambette, Al and Barold.
I admit that I don't like Jambette, Al and Barold myself; alot of times when these villagers show up in others towns, these people  are like:

'eww, Hazel and her unibrow moved into my town'

While Marshal get either praised or hated (which is hardly this one).


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jul 7, 2016)

Monique... i had her in my town for awhile... i loved her... she was my very first cat in my town... love forever my girl <3


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 7, 2016)

all the frogs
especially jambette like there are so much hate about her because of her lips and eyelids )'': sstop


----------



## freshmanmayor (Jul 7, 2016)

I never understood all the hate for Limberg or Jambette. I had both of them in my town before and they were lovely additions and had their own admirable quirks despite being 'ugly'. Jambette's house design is really cute too so that made liking her easier.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 8, 2016)

Drew1234 said:


> I'm so glad no one mentioned Coco.


Coco is actually very popular (Tier 2). A lot of people find her just creepy enough to still be cute.


----------



## Koden (Jul 8, 2016)

Hazel, the poor baby! I think shes absolutely adorable qwq


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 8, 2016)

I still can't believe this thread became so popular so fast (over 500 views in 2 days).


----------



## lovendor (Jul 8, 2016)

This thread has really helped me gain a new perspective when it comes to treating certain villagers. I'm guilty of being a hater but, from now on I'll do my best to treat _all_ the villagers properly. (つ﹏<)･ﾟ｡


----------



## Crona (Jul 8, 2016)

a lot of people think katt is really ugly, but i wouldn't mind having her in my town! she looks sweet. 
also i didn't know there was so much hate towards jambette. i had her in my population growing town a long time ago and didn't mind her.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

Coco, maybe? Many people say she's creepy but I kinda like that about her, she's just very different.


----------



## 666 (Jul 8, 2016)

I think all of the jocks in general get a lot of hate. I'm not too fond of jocks myself but when you a tiny animal like a mouse as a jock, you can't help but laugh and support the little guy


----------



## leobloom (Jul 9, 2016)

I've seen some hate on Limberg before but like,, he's a sweetie pie. I had him in my first town and I loved him...I miss him a lot tbh


----------



## Laurelinde (Jul 9, 2016)

I feel like I'm the only person who likes Paula. I'm biased because I love bears, but she just looks like a cute hippie to me with her hair and her headband and all. She was one of the first villagers to move in after my starting villagers and I was quite pleased. The uchi personality I have mixed feelings about, I guess (I have Frita in my town too) but for now I have no plans to get rid of Paula and I think she's cute.


----------



## rebornking (Jul 9, 2016)

Hazel is very ugly burk why this color,why that eyebrow ..


----------



## Buster Bunny (Jul 9, 2016)

I personally don't like Coco since she is emotionless and look like a bunny version of the Redead from Zelda Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask.

I expected more dynamic bunnies from the normal personality and she is the only one, not worth keeping her since she barelly can react to emotions.

I had Bubbles in my town and was a keeper, but I heard people disliked her due how she looks.
A hipo who two snooty characters (Amelia and Gwen) thought it was male.

She was humorous like any peppy character, but left when I played in a 3DS which had the incorrect data.

But, fine, I got space for Charlise who moved from Mensana.


----------



## Hay (Jul 9, 2016)

A lot of Gorillas get hate, but I mean.. you know, heh


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 9, 2016)

I think Katt is actually based on the comic Cathy by Cathy Guisewite. Which is why I like Katt, but maybe that's just my theory.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 11, 2016)

A lot of my villagers could count under the too much hate description. Especially in my first town, where only one of my villagers ranks above the not popular Tier 5.

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, I found the story I mentioned when I started this thread. It's called "Jambette - A Sad Story". It was posted in The Museum section by nekosync two years ago.


----------



## Agentblue165 (Jul 11, 2016)

TBH, the whole Tier List is one of the problems, for a lot of AC players, if there not Top Tier or 2nd top, people hate them, I mean, I have one Top Tier, from a camper, before I even knew about the tiers. Imo, Villagers get hate for no reason other than "But Sparrow isn't top tier, hes baaaad" For reals guys? Come on


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 11, 2016)

I know this one is pretty much everywhere but Pietro he is so cool I lost him in my old town and I was upset for a long time. I love him so much. I hate how people hate him


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 11, 2016)

I think my most favorite is Beardo, which I've probably said like 12 times by now. I understand why people think he is creepy, but to me, villagers' resemblance to things are just looks. All of them have such sweet and innocent personalities that can't change because they are programmed, haha. It's too bad that it's ok for Marshal to be smug (flirty), but not for the smugs with more hair. I just think their hair is hilarious. All the stashes and fashions to me are tongue in cheek.


----------



## treetops (Jul 11, 2016)

While I don't think they get too much hate, I do feel that most of the smug villagers don't get as much love as what I initially though either. Sure, there's villagers like Julian and Marshal, and while I do think they deserve a lot of the praise they get, everybody else is either ignored or smug villagers like Beardo or Quillson get bashed on way too much by certain players. It's a shame, because the smug personality is very hilarious. Not to mention all of the ridiculous clothing they wear and those silly moustaches/beards that some smugs have. lol


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 12, 2016)

maplecheek said:


> I think my most favorite is Beardo, which I've probably said like 12 times by now. I understand why people think he is creepy, but to me, villagers' resemblance to things are just looks. All of them have such sweet and innocent personalities that can't change because they are programmed, haha. It's too bad that it's ok for Marshal to be smug (flirty), but not for the smugs with more hair. I just think their hair is hilarious. All the stashes and fashions to me are tongue in cheek.


Yeah, how hypocritical is THAT.


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 12, 2016)

When I saw this thread I automatically thought of Jambette, I had her in my town before I came on this forum. I really liked her and I didn't mind the big lips at all. She was so sweet. I was kinda shocked when I joined this forum and saw how much hate she gets. I don't really know how much people hate Canberra, but I haven't really seen someone on here who wants her in their town. Canberra was my favorite villager when I just got the game, sure she's not gorgeous or anything, but just like Jambette she's kind and cute. Of course there are way more, but the list would be too long..


----------



## tae (Jul 12, 2016)

pietro. I hate clowns but I love him so much.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 12, 2016)

Wart Jr. is another villager that seems to be generally disliked.I'm not sure if it's because he's a frog or because of his chronic skin condition.Villagers being judged by what they look like is one of the ways this game mirrors society.I suppose that's why there's so many "least favorite villager" and "what villager do you hate?" threads on these boards.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 13, 2016)

Any other takers?


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 13, 2016)

Jambette.


----------



## Whisper (Jul 13, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 177385
> Wart Jr. is another villager that seems to be generally disliked.I'm not sure if it's because he's a frog or because of his chronic skin condition.Villagers being judged by what they look like is one of the ways this game mirrors society.I suppose that's why there's so many "least favorite villager" and "what villager do you hate?" threads on these boards.



I agree. When I first saw Wart jr. I instantly bacame attached to him I think hes adorable.


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone else? Come on guys, don't let this thread become outdated.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 19, 2016)

Whisper said:


> I think Katt kind of gets too much hate. She may not be the most appealing villager but shes not that ugly. Shes actually a really nice villager and I would be upset if she were to move of my town.



DAMN RIGHT SHES AN ANGEL

- - - Post Merge - - -

but i totally agree with jambette, shes a normal villager so whats to hate tbh, she keeps asking about my watering can and says we should exchange flower tips shes adorbs


----------



## Fitolink (Aug 19, 2016)

Seriously guys? So Marshal is loved and hated enough to be mentioned in this tread? I dont hate that guy but this... if he is hated is because of this, couldnt we just have a tread where this squirrel is not mentioned? C'mon! Theres is a ton of REALLY hated villagers to mention and you mention the most overloved and overated character? This is ridiculous.

I personally hate pippy and truffles, and yeah, when they where in my town i abused physically of them, and i took a lot of pics, but it is not only because they are ugly. I hated them because they came from my gf town without invitation and they took places I could have use to have other villagers I like. Thanks to them I got to hate peppy villagers cause I have 3 at the same time, missing some other personalities i could have have to unlock pwp. So those ugly characters only took time from me to have the town the way I realy wanted. I needed an uchi to unlock the windmil, my favorite pwp, and didnt have one thanks to those uglies. Sorry pippy and truffles fans, just my experience.


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2016)

Hazel. Yeah, she's got a unibrow and yeah she's not the most attractive villager, but she's not that bad.


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 31, 2016)

I can think of a few more, like most of my Westerly villagers (except for Flora, who has some popularity).


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 31, 2016)

i agree that jambette gets too much hate like i don't find her _that_ ugly or anything...
there's a few others but i can't think of them atm


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Aug 31, 2016)

All the monkeys and gorillas. I think there's quite a few monkeys that are adorable, have no idea why they're not more popular. Particularly nana


----------



## Nunbal (Aug 31, 2016)

heatherstyles said:


> I think Hazel gets hate because of her unibrow. I find her quite adorable to be honest.



I freaking LOVE her!!! She was originally in my campsite and I actually made her move to my town because I thought she was so adorable. I found out that she was "hated" after and I don't get why

- - - Post Merge - - -

For me though, he seems to be generally unknown but there's a smug bear called Klaus and I honestly think he looks creepy. He almost looks like a zombie. :s

Also when Rasher moved to my town, I kinda got scared of him. It's the combo of his scar and his scary looking house. Omg


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 29, 2016)

Any other takers? Come on, don't let this thread go dead.


----------



## N a t (Sep 29, 2016)

Hazel.

I used to kinda hate her, and not because she was ugly. It started out with the fact that she chose the worst place to live in my old town, and my town was a wreck, and my favorite villagers were all gone. I was already really bitter about my game at the time, and I was just like "UGH, TAKE YOUR UNIBROW AND GO."

Hazel is actually one of the cuter squirrels though. I'd take her any day over Mint for example. At the time though I was so rude about her unibrow lol. RIP Hazel, plz forgive me hehe.

I think some villagers are gross, but I don't HATE a villager for their looks, even if I don't like their looks. If I hate them, they probably randomly did something I disliked, and I targeted their unappealing characteristics.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 29, 2016)

Gigi? I know she's not massively hated but she's not especially appreciated by many. I quite like her actually, just have nice memories of her when she came into my town.


----------



## ChillyKio (Sep 29, 2016)

Pippy! I love her..! Also Pietro. The majority thinks he's creepy but I find him quite adorable. I know he has some fans, and I'm glad he gets some love!


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 29, 2016)

ChillyKio said:


> Pippy! I love her..! Also Pietro. The majority thinks he's creepy but I find him quite adorable. I know he has some fans, and I'm glad he gets some love!


Pietro is actually a Tier 3 villager I think. Still, he is one of the most divisive villagers in the game. Half of the fandom loves him and the other half hates him.


----------



## emolga (Sep 29, 2016)

Aww, I feel bad for Jambette. When it comes down to it, she's really sweet, even if she isn't the prettiest villager.

Scoot doesn't really gets hate, but... He deserves more love, man. Scoot is the best.


----------



## Charcolor (Sep 29, 2016)

i think uchi villagers as a whole get too much hate. phoebe and muffy are the only exceptions i can think of. (it's not that they don't get enough hate, i definitely like them, it's just they're more universally liked). i like tammy (of course, this may just be bear cub bias syndrome), sylvia, renee, katt, and hazel, but i'm probably forgetting a few.

also violet. she's not a dreamie or anything, but for a gorilla i don't think she's that ugly, and she's the only gorilla i like at all.

i don't think vladimir's that ugly either. again, it could just be bear cub bias but i think his little buck teeth are cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChillyKio said:


> Pippy! I love her..! Also Pietro. The majority thinks he's creepy but I find him quite adorable. I know he has some fans, and I'm glad he gets some love!



i actually share my birthday with pietro. i used to feel really unlucky about it but thinking about it now he doesn't actually seem that bad. i just don't like his house, or the fact that he's a smug villager. i've never liked smugs too much.

and i love pippy too!! before i turned my town into a bear cub sanctuary she was one of my closest friends. she's my favorite non-cub peppy villager because she was always so nice to me. plus she's adorable!!


----------



## treetops (Sep 29, 2016)

--


----------



## Paxx (Sep 29, 2016)

Truffles.
I don't know about a lot of people, but I certainly hate her for obvious reasons: her ugly haircut, her eyebrows, and her poorly designed house. xD


----------



## CJODell62 (Oct 22, 2016)

Paxx said:


> Truffles.
> I don't know about a lot of people, but I certainly hate her for obvious reasons: her ugly haircut, her eyebrows, and her poorly designed house. xD


I can understand why people don't like her. It's her evil looking eyebrows that turn me away.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 22, 2016)

I saw Truffles in a dream town a couple of years ago and she made me laugh because her looks certainly don't match her personality.I really like the odd villagers so I adopted her from a grouchy German girl on Tumblr soon after that dream suite visit.


----------



## demondays (Oct 22, 2016)

Whisper said:


> I think Katt kind of gets too much hate. She may not be the most appealing villager but shes not that ugly. Shes actually a really nice villager and I would be upset if she were to move of my town.



I actually love katt a lot!


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

When I was new in the fandom, Canberra had hate for being too ugly but it seems like the dust had been settled. At first, I do get the hate because when I first had her she was rude, but now I like her because she once shipped Genji and Snake out of their bromance.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Oct 22, 2016)

I feel like most rhinos are hated.


----------



## caliatom (Oct 22, 2016)

Jambette. I'm running her in my town, and I think she's super sweet. I mean, yeah OK the big cartoony lips were a little off-putting at first, but she's so nice. I always have to resist the urge to belt Purrl one whenever she makes fun of Jambette now.


----------



## Celeste13 (Oct 22, 2016)

*grammar*

I like Jambette and was unaware of how unpopular she was until I joined this site. Her shade of green is my favorite color, so I didn't pay much attention to her lips. I would not mind having her in my town. Since she is a normal villager, maybe Nintendo will redesign her face to be more appealing.


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

GirlPolarBear said:


> I feel like most rhinos are hated.



I remember when people are ranting about Rhonda because she's so common to pick up in the void. I, too, got a Rhonda from the void. I find her sweet and I like her together with Tia in my first town.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 23, 2016)

Hazel and Barold. I think they are both so cute, but most players think they're ugly. I like most villagers, but Monty and Klaus annoyed me. I couldn't stand them.


----------



## CinnamonBaby (Oct 27, 2016)

Alien51 said:


> MARCEL and Jitters seem to be overhated.



I currently have both, and they aren't bad at all. Jitters is the only jock I can stand to be honest ^^"


----------



## CJODell62 (Nov 13, 2016)

Any other takers?


----------



## Bobsbabe (Nov 13, 2016)

I feel like most of the frog villagers get unnecessary hate. I don't really like them much as well, but I do feel some of them are cute.


----------



## CJODell62 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bobsbabe said:


> I feel like most of the frog villagers get unnecessary hate. I don't really like them much as well, but I do feel some of them are cute.


Lily seems to be the only frog villager that is generally well liked by players.


----------



## N a t (Nov 13, 2016)

Like, most Gorillas, Mice, Monkeys, Hippos, Rhinos...

There are very few characters in each of those species who are even a little popular. Merengue is the only Rhino I have ever seen anyone want in their town. Nobody seems to want any Gorilla, although Rocket is probably the most popular of them. Very few popular mice, monkeys, and hippos too. There's like 1-2 really popular characters in each species I mentioned, and even they aren't that popular. Except for Merengue. She's like, god tier Rhino.


----------



## CJODell62 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Like, most Gorillas, Mice, Monkeys, Hippos, Rhinos...
> 
> There are very few characters in each of those species who are even a little popular. Merengue is the only Rhino I have ever seen anyone want in their town. Nobody seems to want any Gorilla, although Rocket is probably the most popular of them. Very few popular mice, monkeys, and hippos too. There's like 1-2 really popular characters in each species I mentioned, and even they aren't that popular. Except for Merengue. She's like, god tier Rhino.


Out of the gorillas, Boone is my favorite. Out of the hippos, Bertha is the best looking one by far.


----------



## N a t (Nov 13, 2016)

CJODell62 said:


> Out of the gorillas, Boone is my favorite. Out of the hippos, Bertha is the best looking one by far.



I agree with the Hippo choice. I also once had Bertha in my town. I like her, but when it came down to getting my amiibo villagers, she went. My favorite gorillas are Violet and Hans. I love Hans. He's super cute because he looks like a yeti with a cold!


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 13, 2016)

Jambette and Diva get hated on, but I think they're both adorable.
the hippos, bulls, gorillas, cows... 
pigs aren't super well liked either. I like at least one villager of every animal species. 
Coach and Vic are cute.


----------



## CJODell62 (Nov 13, 2016)

Bon Bonne said:


> Jambette and Diva get hated on, but I think they're both adorable.
> the hippos, bulls, gorillas, cows...
> pigs aren't super well liked either. I like at least one villager of every animal species.
> Coach and Vic are cute.


Coach was one of my first villagers in my first New Leaf town. I've never gotten rid of him.


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 13, 2016)

CJODell62 said:


> Lily seems to be the only frog villager that is generally well liked by players.



yeah a lot of them aren't appealing lol but i love henry he's one of my favorites

- - - Post Merge - - -

but tbh i think hazel gets too much hate leave her unibrow alone lol


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 13, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Gigi, the Anteaters, Tipper, Drago, Cranston, Queenie, Bertha, Bubbles & Tabby. -.-
> I forgot about Freckles! I love her!



I love Cranston! Nobody should hate Cranston!


----------



## cloverette (Nov 13, 2016)

i agree with tabby, also i dont know if bella gets a lot of hate but i dont think people particularly like her


----------



## spunkystella (Nov 13, 2016)

Pietro! I love him and he's a dreamie of mine, however I don't blame others for not liking him. He can be scary.


----------



## Nodokana (Nov 13, 2016)

I had Pietro and I liked him despite what other may think of him. I actually like his design. Super colorful!


----------



## CJODell62 (Nov 22, 2016)

Anchovy gets quite a bit of grief from players because of his thick eyebrows.


----------



## nap (Nov 22, 2016)

WOAH this is very surprising to me...
katt and shari are my favourite uchis
tipper is one of my favourite villagers 
truffles is my FAVOUrite peppy???
and boone is in my town at the moment bc i got his amiibo and hes cute !!


to me, all of those villagers seem objectively cute, esp truffles... i'm so shocked


----------



## ashlif (Nov 22, 2016)

Katt and Pietro. They are some really nice villagers. Katt has this rock vibe for me(?). Pietro looks nice and is unique( even when he is a clown (❍ᴥ❍ʋ) ).


----------



## Believe (Nov 22, 2016)

I think a lot of the mice villagers are pretty cute but people just dont seem to like them D:


----------



## CJODell62 (Dec 10, 2016)

ashlif said:


> Katt and Pietro. They are some really nice villagers. Katt has this rock vibe for me(?). Pietro looks nice and is unique( even when he is a clown (❍ᴥ❍ʋ) ).


I wouldn't say Pietro is universally hated, but he IS one of the most polarizing villagers in the series. Half of the fandom adores him while the other half despises him.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 10, 2016)

I would say that almost anyone who isn't at the top of the Tier list gets way too much hate. What's to blame for the hatred of these characters is the Tier list itself: it's complete total BS. It's kinda like the Tier list in SSBM but somehow much, MUCH worse. Almost everyone who looks at that list hates everyone who isn't at a high Tier. I think the Tier list should be removed *COMPLETELY* since it was and always will be a bad idea. Unlike most of the players, I actually have reasons for not liking villagers that most people dislike instead of just hating them because everyone else hates them. For example, Monique is a villager that a lot of people hate because they think she is ugly. While I agree that she is a bit ugly (too much hair but not the most ugliest villager though), I had her in my first 2 towns for a while and she was very mean towards me which ended up in me not liking her. That doesn't mean I hate her though, I just don't like her.

There is one villager that I always disliked though and I'm glad that she never came back to the series despite her personality, and that is Penny. I don't know why but I always found her really creepy for some reason. Maybe had she been in later games they could've possibly made her look far less creepy.

As for one villager I like but not many people seem to like, that would be Phil. He is an ostrich villager who first appeared in New Leaf and he kinda reminds me of Falco from StarFox. He's also smug which means that he is kind-hearted.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 10, 2016)

I feel like that one let's play made shari seem like a demon from down below but she's really one of the cutest uchis ever. Some people hate monkeys but I think her and Nana are exceptions (Champ and Porter too).


----------



## planetvirgo (Dec 11, 2016)

Is it valid to say that most, if not all, of the mouse villagers are pretty much unwanted or really unpopular. Maybe that's just me, but I rarely ever see any of the mice receive much love. I was never a fan, especially when Cheddar moved into town, but Bella has definitely won me over.


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 11, 2016)

planetvirgo said:


> Is it valid to say that most, if not all, of the mouse villagers are pretty much unwanted or really unpopular. Maybe that's just me, but I rarely ever see any of the mice receive much love. I was never a fan, especially when Cheddar moved into town, but Bella has definitely won me over.



I think Bree would be accepted if she were in my town. Luckily I have plenty of Amiibo cards so I don't have to worry about having a mouse.


----------



## twigmumbles (Dec 11, 2016)

i've seen pietro get either ADORATION or LOATHING and i just think he's a pretty cool sheep, doesn't deserve all that hate


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 11, 2016)

idgaf what anyone says; Truffles is a queen.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 11, 2016)

katt
katt is so nice and charming, my favourite villager of all time


----------



## Jordon (Dec 11, 2016)

I honestly think hating villagers is stupid as well as shallow. Why is it SO important we have the ultra cute villagers in the "right" spot?! I don't get it and I think it makes unnecessary hassle, Just have fun with who you get.

Pietro gets unnecessary hate. He's not a clown! He's a colourful sheep who's a bit of a flirt. That's all


----------



## Zireael (Dec 11, 2016)

You guys are so mean to Barold, did you ever think that his facial hair has feelings too or what


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 11, 2016)

Jordon said:


> I honestly think hating villagers is stupid as well as shallow. Why is it SO important we have the ultra cute villagers in the "right" spot?! I don't get it and I think it makes unnecessary hassle, Just have fun with who you get.
> 
> Pietro gets unnecessary hate. He's not a clown! He's a colourful sheep who's a bit of a flirt. That's all



Naaaaaaaah mah boi, Pietro is satan in disguise


----------



## Cai-crossing (Dec 11, 2016)

*



*vibrates* all of the villies get too much hate, or at least not enough love, in my opinion ; u ;  The ones I've seen get the most hate though are Jambette and Rocket-- Though I've seen a lot of aggressive hate for many villies.  The gorillas and frogs seem to get a bad rap, and sometimes sheep~  But there are only 8 personalities in Animal Crossing New Leaf, there are only the most minimal differences (honestly, largely based on your friendship level with the villager) in the individual animals.  This leaves players with the main differences, aesthetic choices between houses and villager design.  So the villagers with the least aesthetic appearances get a lot of hate, and those that are "eh" usually get neglected or just have a few people that got attached to them because of having them in an early town etc.  

I feel like at high friendships, all of the personalities are quite charming and loveable!  My friend made fun of me because every time I asked him what new villager had moved in, I responded with "Oh!  I love them!  They're *insert personality* I think, so they like *blank* and are really cute when *blank*" to the point where he would just laugh because I love them all, even when they scare me a little xD  Just about any villager will grow on me, but I absolutely have my favorites!  ...like 40... Which is why I have four towns..

TBH I've seen people get really mean and nasty about beloved villagers as well.  When I tell people I like Marshal (I know, I'm generic, shhh) I sometimes get really aggressive responses, like it's wrong to enjoy a villager that others also like?  D:  I also love lots of bottom-tier babes, but my little fluff ball is pretty easily my favorite if not at least in my top-5 (which is hella hard!)



Jordon said:



			I honestly think hating villagers is stupid as well as shallow. Why is it SO important we have the ultra cute villagers in the "right" spot?! I don't get it and I think it makes unnecessary hassle, Just have fun with who you get.

Pietro gets unnecessary hate. He's not a clown! He's a colourful sheep who's a bit of a flirt. That's all
		
Click to expand...


By the same token though, that's their play-style~  I can't stand plot-resetting, but I also hate if houses are put in certain places (usually obstructing the view of another building).  As a result, my favorite town is my hack town because I can put everything exactly where I want and stop my favorite villagers from moving (though that's rarely an issue).  With my completely natural file, I ADORE all of my villagers, but I have little control over certain aesthetics that make the game a bit less enjoyable for me.  To each their own, you know?  (None the less, it does bother me when people are super mean to their villies... just on a low internal level though.  And Pietro is a sweet little rainbow sheep, I love him c:  )



​*


----------



## hamster (Dec 11, 2016)

katt doesn't get as much hate as i thought as i made a villager discussion on her a few weeks ago.
i don't find her ugly at all, she's cute! 1 of my favourites.


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Dec 11, 2016)

Lot of Katt defenders on here. I'll be blunt, I saw she moved into my village and I got pretty upset. Personally, I'm not a big fan of her.

The mouse villager vendetta thing is something I definitely agree with. I love Sampson and Dora to pieces- I think they look adorable. I also don't get all the Penny hate (GC, not New Leaf, but still). Come on, guys, it's just a weird old creepypasta story! She's a really cute mouse, not an axe murderer! 

I also really liked Louie, too. I'm glad he came back with the Welcome Amiibo cards- I just wish he was wearing the Luigi shirt like he used to.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 11, 2016)

I once got insulted just for liking a really popular villager (Bob). So it's not only just the people who hate on the unpopular villagers that are mean; it's also the people who hate on the popular villagers that are mean as well (and the majority of those people seem to mis-use the term 'overrated' a lot too and I hate that term)! There aren't any paticular villagers that I hate. My least favourite villagers are ones who I just don't like, not hate.

Also a villager who doesn't get much credit would be Woolio from the N64 and GCN games. He is the coolest sheep ever yet I've hardly seen anyone talk about him. He should've been brought back with the update but he didn't which is a shame.


----------



## hamster (Dec 11, 2016)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> I once got insulted just for liking a really popular villager (Bob). So it's not only just the people who hate on the unpopular villagers that are mean; it's also the people who hate on the popular villagers that are mean as well (and the majority of those people seem to mis-use the term 'overrated' a lot too and I hate that term)



same. i've seen quite a lot of people who say "i don't like (example: ankha) because she's overrated" but who cares? everyone's entitled to their opinion, but it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 11, 2016)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> I once got insulted just for liking a really popular villager (Bob). So it's not only just the people who hate on the unpopular villagers that are mean; it's also the people who hate on the popular villagers that are mean as well (and the majority of those people seem to mis-use the term 'overrated' a lot too and I hate that term)! There aren't any paticular villagers that I hate. My least favourite villagers are ones who I just don't like, not hate.
> 
> Also a villager who doesn't get much credit would be Woolio from the N64 and GCN games. He is the coolest sheep ever yet I've hardly seen anyone talk about him. He should've been brought back with the update but he didn't which is a shame.



You shouldn't get so hung up on someone else's opinion though. It's okay to dislike something, it doesn't make you a "mean" person as you suggest. I will say that some are more blunt about their opinions (myself included) and maybe they can be articulated a little better, but everyone's different. Insulting another person for liking/disliking something isn't cool though, everyone is entitled to their own opinions and whether something is "overrated" or "underrated" or whatever word you want to use, it's all purely subjective. In the end, who cares? The beauty of AC is that there is plenty of selection to be had that caters to all tastes.

I haven't seen any hate directed towards other people here, then again I tend to gloss through threads very quickly. But so far from what I've witnessed everyone is pretty mature about what they like and don't like, it's partly why this community is so enjoyable to be a part of.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 11, 2016)

Elvenfrost said:


> You shouldn't get so hung up on someone else's opinion though. It's okay to dislike something, it doesn't make you a "mean" person as you suggest. I will say that some are more blunt about their opinions (myself included) and maybe they can be articulated a little better, but everyone's different. Insulting another person for liking/disliking something isn't cool though, everyone is entitled to their own opinions and whether something is "overrated" or "underrated" or whatever word you want to use, it's all purely subjective. In the end, who cares? The beauty of AC is that there is plenty of selection to be had that caters to all tastes.
> 
> I haven't seen any hate directed towards other people here, then again I tend to gloss through threads very quickly. But so far from what I've witnessed everyone is pretty mature about what they like and don't like, it's partly why this community is so enjoyable to be a part of.



I didn't meant that you can't have an opinion, what I meant is that people shouldn't be rude because of their or others' opinion(s). If they want to criticise something, they can but they should use *constructive criticism*. I also forgot to mention that the only people who are mean are the ones who insult others for having a different opinion. My mistake, heh.


----------



## buzzing (Dec 11, 2016)

idk, i really haven't seen too much hate pointed toward one villager by more than one person...
but, if we talk in terms of villagers who don't get enough love, maybe, Peggy just moved in recently (i invited her from the campsite because i need a peppy; probs gonna replace her w Ketchup when i get my amiibo scanner... but still...) and she's really cute! definitely not enough love, and pig villagers don't get the credit they deserve for their lil pudgy bellies and cute noses and tails.

(#agnesismydreamuchi)


----------



## CJODell62 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've got another one: Becky the beautiful purple chicken. I have her in two of my villages (Granada and London) and I've grown to love her a lot. She seems to be one of those villagers people forget exist.


----------



## spoonfork (Jun 22, 2017)

I think a lot of my villagers are Tier 5, 4, or 6 but I don't care. Spork is adorable; why hate him? Just look at his smile! Also, Flo. Flo is cute, too! Her patterns are really cool, and she's an uchi villager-one of my favorites, other than lazy and smug.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 22, 2017)

I think Katt gets the most unnecessary hate tbh, most people that hate on her either haven't had her in their towns or have, but don't give her a chance. Yeah, she may not have the most appealing design face-wise but it's her design that gives her the most personality imo. Given her personality, her design definitely reflects that and I think that's what people are misunderstanding. This could just be me being bias though, since I like her a lot but I feel like she needs to be given a chance a lot more often.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe Tabby?


----------



## Moonliet (Jun 22, 2017)

~~~


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 22, 2017)

Moonliet said:


> The mouse villagers, definitely. Broccolo, Dora, Rod and Penelope are all adorable in my opinion.



ikr i love penelope's bow in her hair and i love rod too he looks like a pirate


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 22, 2017)

Tiffany has gotten some hate, Clyde also.


----------



## Isalami (Jun 22, 2017)

I think Katt, Tabby, and Wart Jr. don't deserve some of the hate they get from their looks D: I personally find all of them adorable. i also have seen NOBODY ever mention yuka! or any of the koala villagers as a matter of fact. are they unpopular? D: Alice is personally my favorite koala!


----------



## Sanrio (Jun 22, 2017)

Isalami said:


> I think Katt, Tabby, and Wart Jr. don't deserve some of the hate they get from their looks D: I personally find all of them adorable. i also have seen NOBODY ever mention yuka! or any of the koala villagers as a matter of fact. are they unpopular? D: Alice is personally my favorite koala!



Speaking of koalas, i had Ozzie in one of my old towns and he was adorable!. I made up in my mind that because he was a lazy koala he was a sloth and a cousin of Leif!


----------



## drpepperchan (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm a member of the Katt defense squad, lol. As a kid I remember being really upset that Tabby moved into my town on GC but I love cats so I learned to like her.

I really dislike Limberg & Freckles, but I was surprised that a lot of people seem to like Freckles. I'm glad that there's at least someone who likes a specific villager, though! It makes me really happy to unload a villager who may not be my favorite to someone who really likes them on here.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Jun 22, 2017)

Most of my favorite villagers are at the bottom of tier six. I could go on and on.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jun 22, 2017)

Alien. said:


> MARCEL and Jitters seem to be overhated.



I actually really like the clown villagers. I think they're face makeup is cute. I also had Jitters in my town, and he has really grown on me. I think since the dialogue in ACNL is so limited, it doesn't really matter if they look weird or adorable, they'll still spout the same nonsense every other uchi or cranky villager says. I also agree that the people who hate on the aesthetically challenging villagers had probably never had the villagers in their own town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even though Julian is a pretty popular villager in the community, my opinion of him has sort of, I don't know the word but I don't like him as much since he took down 4 orchard trees from his house. That got me so mad.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 22, 2017)

Rodney. He looks drunk. I think he's super silly, adorable. People seem to hate him.

Barold. I don't think he's ugly at all. He's quite cute really.

Hazel. Who cares if she has a unibrow. She's adorable


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 22, 2017)

Rodney. He looks drunk. I think he's super silly, adorable. People seem to hate him.

Barold. I don't think he's ugly at all. He's quite cute really.

Hazel. Who cares if she has a unibrow. She's adorable


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 22, 2017)

Isalami said:


> I think Katt, Tabby, and Wart Jr. don't deserve some of the hate they get from their looks D: I personally find all of them adorable. i also have seen NOBODY ever mention yuka! or any of the koala villagers as a matter of fact. are they unpopular? D: Alice is personally my favorite koala!





I'd say that the koalas are mostly unpopular(except for maybe Melba)but not completely hated.From what I've seen,Canberra is the only koala that has some haters on these boards.


----------



## SlayPositive (Jun 24, 2017)

I haven't really seen much hate for him in particular, but Drift the jock frog has become one of my favorite villagers. Frogs and jocks are generally disliked, but he's so cute and sweet and I love his huge smile. He's my baby


----------



## PacV (Jun 24, 2017)

I think even popular Villagers has been received hate from some because everyone want em.

Anyway... I think Lyman is one of the Villagers who just don't get a lot if attention. I used to have him and even when was just for 1 day, i really enjoy looking at him hanging around.


----------



## Verecund (Jun 24, 2017)

Canberra and Nibbles are the first ones that come to mind for me. Lots of people seem to think both of them are hideous, but I've always loved Nibbles and she was hilarious when I had her in my town, and Canberra grew on me really quickly and I ended up really enjoying having her in my town!


----------



## onionpudding (Jun 25, 2017)

Katt, Jambette, Gigi, and Al. They all get WAY too much hate, especially Jambette. Me, personally, I don't really like frog villagers, only 3. Jambette isn't my cup of tea but she doesn't deserve all the hate she gets


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 10, 2018)

Whisper said:


> I think Katt kind of gets too much hate. She may not be the most appealing villager but shes not that ugly. Shes actually a really nice villager and I would be upset if she were to move of my town.


 Sorry it's so late, but I loved Katt too, I had her for over three years.

- - - Post Merge - - -



onionpudding said:


> Katt, Jambette, Gigi, and Al. They all get WAY too much hate, especially Jambette. Me, personally, I don't really like frog villagers, only 3. Jambette isn't my cup of tea but she doesn't deserve all the hate she gets


The only frog villager who doesn't get that much hate is Lily.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 10, 2018)

Diva gets a lot of undeserved hate. Her house is lush and she looks iconic.



PacV said:


> I think even popular Villagers has been received hate from some because everyone want em.
> 
> Anyway... I think Lyman is one of the Villagers who just don't get a lot if attention. I used to have him and even when was just for 1 day, i really enjoy looking at him hanging around.



1 day? lmao
Lyman is underrated. He's so cuddly and AMAZING T_T


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 10, 2018)

There's so many villagers that people hate for such crap reasons 

Queen Jambette
Cfanston
Anicotti
Ricky
Coach
Tabby
Rasher


----------



## purple_vixen (Jun 10, 2018)

drpepperchan said:


> I really dislike Limberg & Freckles, but I was surprised that a lot of people seem to like Freckles. I'm glad that there's at least someone who likes a specific villager, though! It makes me really happy to unload a villager who may not be my favorite to someone who really likes them on here.



I like your thinking about rehoming villagers to someone who will treasure them  

I actually love Limberg. He was one of my starting villagers in WW, and and I think that am so happy that I now have him in NL. 


Vix.


----------



## deuces (Jun 10, 2018)

hated villagers, huh... i would definitely say tabby (my top three<3), sylvia (she's a single, kick-butt mom what is there to hate?), limberg is a caveman mouse awww, and katt!! <3


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Jun 10, 2018)

This thread definitely struck a chord with me and touched my heart. I never thought about it like this, esp the first three posts. It definitely endeared me to some of the 'less desirable' villagers and though in New Leaf we tend to think 'everything has to be pretty/attractive bc our towns are' doesn't mean that villagers can't be 'attractive' because of the way they look. Some of them have really sweet personalities once you get to know them. I know they're just code, but this humanized them for me. I already know this about people, but it drove the point home for something like villagers that we take for granted. Good post.


----------



## Mayor Kera (Jun 10, 2018)

Watching the anime movie made me love Alfonso.

Also, is Gayle hated? I have her in Clover now and I love her! She has hearts on her scales. <3 The alligators in general seem really underrated!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tiffanistarr said:


> There's so many villagers that people hate for such crap reasons
> 
> Queen Jambette
> Cfanston
> ...



Cranston, yes!

Also Grizzly. I had him back when Clover was a non-pastel, more rustic-looking forest town, and he was precious. I held onto him for a long time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



twigmumbles said:


> i've seen pietro get either ADORATION or LOATHING and i just think he's a pretty cool sheep, doesn't deserve all that hate



Pietro is my favorite villager ever.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

I've seen a lot of people call Cousteau annoying and that they don't like his design. He's awesome and one of my dreamies, oui oui


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2018)

I feel bad for the villagers people hate. I feel bad for Jambette. People even hate on Mac, who is one of my favorite dogs! I also don’t understand why people hate Pietro. The only reason I can think of is that person is against the LGBT community and they hate that he is a rainbow sheep. I personally love Pietro and would love to have him in one of my towns.


----------



## deuces (Jun 11, 2018)

Feraligatr said:


> I feel bad for the villagers people hate. I feel bad for Jambette. People even hate on Mac, who is one of my favorite dogs! I also don’t understand why people hate Pietro. The only reason I can think of is that person is against the LGBT community and they hate that he is a rainbow sheep. I personally love Pietro and would love to have him in one of my towns.



im gay and hate pietro because hes a clown and they scare the hell outta me but i added him to my pocket camp to get over the phobia and hopefully learn to like him


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 11, 2018)

Feraligatr said:


> I feel bad for the villagers people hate. I feel bad for Jambette. People even hate on Mac, who is one of my favorite dogs! I also don?t understand why people hate Pietro. The only reason I can think of is that person is against the LGBT community and they hate that he is a rainbow sheep. I personally love Pietro and would love to have him in one of my towns.



Nah, it's because he's a clown. 
Some people are afraid of clowns.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 3, 2018)

AccfSally said:


> Nah, it's because he's a clown.
> Some people are afraid of clowns.


Pietro is arguably THE most divisive villager in the series.


----------



## TopherBirb (Jul 5, 2018)

I think a lot of you guys need to remember this is a game...

The villagers don't have feelings
They don't care if you hate them
Hating them doesn't make you shallow or a bad person
Everyone plays in their own way.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 5, 2018)

Pashmina doesnt seem too popular. She was my very first Uchi in my first ACNL town. I really fell in love with her and for my newest town she is currently waiting for her Adoption in my girlfriends town. I am looking Forward to see her again in my town.

Also, even though I dont have him anymore, I really enoyed having Curlos in my town. He was also in my first town and I have grown to like him a lot.


----------



## Quill (Jul 5, 2018)

MalinkaLuna said:


> Pashmina doesnt seem too popular. She was my very first Uchi in my first ACNL town. I really fell in love with her and for my newest town she is currently waiting for her Adoption in my girlfriends town. I am looking Forward to see her again in my town.
> 
> Also, even though I dont have him anymore, I really enoyed having Curlos in my town. He was also in my first town and I have grown to like him a lot.



I really like Pashmina! I find her super cute. And I currently have Curlos, I adore the exterior of his house


----------



## Whisboi (Jul 5, 2018)

Curlos! I love the sheep as a whole so much, they're my favorite species in the game, and Curlos is unironically my favorite sheep. He appeared in my campsite in my very first town, I fell in love with his design, and he moved right next to Frita. Cemented my love for him and for sheep as a species.


----------



## deuces (Jul 5, 2018)

i feel like no villagers get THAT much hate anymore lol. someone will say i love sylvia (me lol) and people will agree!! same goes for barold and jambette etc... 
well marshal gets love and hate equally lmfao


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah I don't understand why Marshal gets hate. I guess because he is fawned over?


----------



## mochacrossing (Sep 24, 2018)

Coco gets a lot of hate because she's 'scary' Coco is my fav smol bean ngl


----------



## Dorian (Sep 24, 2018)

My big girl Paula. For some reason, players don't like her. For me, AC wouldn't be AC without my disco Paula and her blue eye shadow.  I must admit I am always surprised when players talk of 'hating' villagers based on looks. It makes me wonder if that carries over into real life. I hope it doesn't because that's no way to go through life.


----------



## stiney (Sep 24, 2018)

Jambette is such a sweety and gets a lot of hate.


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 25, 2018)

all of the gorillas??? they're not ugly they're just big cuddly ape friends


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 25, 2018)

All of the mice! They're all so unpopular and no one seems to like their designs. I know some of them are pretty horrific, but there are plenty of cute ones in the mix!


----------



## Robot_marmot (Sep 25, 2018)

Many of the uchies really. Sylvia, Ren?e, Diva, Frita and Canberra, for example. I think their designs are really fun and creative. Also Sylvia is in my town and she's a sweetheart.


----------



## Tri (Sep 25, 2018)

Dorian said:


> I must admit I am always surprised when players talk of 'hating' villagers based on looks. It makes me wonder if that carries over into real life. I hope it doesn't because that's no way to go through life.


You said it. Funny, I went to a really small high school so I guess I got introduced to obsessive popularity games here. 
I get the impression that many people who approach AC like that dissociate them as interactive characters, though, and it's as impersonal as picking out decorative plates or something. The weirdest thread I've seen so far is one that asked what everyone's going to do with their starting villagers (this is practically a one way ticket to a villager becoming one of my favorites because you naturally interact with them a lot to build your catalogue and bells), and everyone's blunt about never talking to them. Because they don't get to plot reset their houses. 

I like Paula a lot too, one of the voided villagers I miss the most along with Curlos, Winnie and Papi.

You know, I hear more people declaring their love for Jambette than I've heard hate. Which is wonderful. Maybe I just haven't been here for long enough though.


----------



## CJODell62 (Oct 11, 2018)

stiney said:


> Jambette is such a sweety and gets a lot of hate.


It's her lips. That's the biggest reason people don't like her.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 11, 2018)

How in the heck does Marshal make it into this thread? I know some people dislike him because of his popularity, but that group pales in comparison to Jambette or other 'ugly' villager haters.

I know I like Hazel and I find time and time again that she gets a lot of hate to the point of said mayor saying they wish misfortune/death to them. Marshal doesn't get that kind of flak. The most he gets is 'why is he so popular, he's kind of annoying'


----------



## Senni (Oct 11, 2018)

Marshal is adorable and deserves 100% of the hype and love he gets! 

I don't have any villagers I have sympathy for though, I want Mott and Groucho to move out ASAP because they're not cute enough for my town and taking up space that could be taken by Marshal or Eunice..

Maybe Blaire because shes not as popular but I love her lots? Her catchphrase "nutlet" is beyond funny imo but she doesn't get a lot of hate, just not as much love


----------



## spunkystella (Oct 11, 2018)

Pietro!! He's so cute and hasn't always been one of my favorites, but he grew on me. Now he's a villager that I really want!


----------



## Mayor Kera (Oct 11, 2018)

spunkystella said:


> Pietro!! He's so cute and hasn't always been one of my favorites, but he grew on me. Now he's a villager that I really want!



^ this! c: He and Gayle are my favorites!


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 9, 2019)

Any others?


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 9, 2019)

Pietro! I mean, lots of people hate clowns (I do too) but the amount of hate he gets for literally looking like a clown is just too much! He's kinda cute to me!


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Mar 9, 2019)

I feel like I am in the minority who actually like Jitters, and Canberra as villagers. Jitters is so cute and his jock personality is something awesome, I could never allow him to move out.Canberra is so chubby and fluffy and her big sister personality really makes me enjoy talking to her.


----------

